# PIPER L-14



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 19, 2008)

A relatively unknown L-Bird.
Pilot's Flight Operating Instructions

Enjoy reading!

Best Regards

Ron


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Ron!


----------

